# Bellator 191 / BAMMA 33 [Newcastle]



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Event: *BELLATOR 191 / BAMMA 33*
Date: *Friday 15th December*
Venue: *Metro Radio Arena*
Location: *Newcastle, United Kingdom*










This will be a co-promoted event between US promotion *Bellator* and UK promotion *BAMMA*. This will be the third co-promotion between the two promotions after Bellator 173 in Belfast and Bellator 187 in Dublin.

BELLATOR CARD
135: *Michael McDonald [17-4]* vs. *Peter Ligier [8-1]*
W125: *Valerie Latourneau [8-6]* vs. *Kate Jackson [9-2]*
265: *James Thompson [20-16]* vs. *Phil de Fries [13-6]*
155: *Lewis Monarch [8-2]* vs. *Jeremy Petley [11-8]*
155: *Mohammad Yahya [4-1]* vs. *Ashley Griffiths [4-5]*

BAMMA CARD
155: *Ryan Scope [10-1]* vs. *Mickael Lebout [16-7]*
170: *Aaron Chalmers [2-0]* vs. *Karl Donaldson [0-0]*
155: *Colin Fletcher [15-8]* vs. *Anthony Dizy [10-2]*
170: *Nathan Jones [11-6]* vs. *Adam Proctor [7-1]*
175: *Curt Warburton [13-6]* vs. *Warren Kee [8-6]*
155: *Rhys McKee [5-1]* vs. *Kams Ekpo [4-1]*
185: *Fabian Edwards [2-0]* vs. *Louis King [1-0]*
265: *Tony Mustard [7-3]* vs. *Darren Towler [11-8]*
145: *Josh Abraham [6-1]* vs. *Lerone Murphy [4-0]*
170: *Josh Plant [1-0]* vs. *Justin Burlinson [1-0]*


----------



## NatureOfMMA (Dec 9, 2017)

Gonna be an awesome event. The BAMMA event in London was one of the best UK MMA events this year.

I was there for that and am going to Newcastle this weekend to watch. Interesting to see if Aaron keeps shutting up the haters. He gets a lot of hate but IMO - Anybody who enters the cage deserves respect, and especially as he is unbeaten (it doesn't matter that the opponents were debuting)


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

NatureOfMMA said:


> Gonna be an awesome event. The BAMMA event in London was one of the best UK MMA events this year.
> 
> I was there for that and am going to Newcastle this weekend to watch. Interesting to see if Aaron keeps shutting up the haters. He gets a lot of hate but IMO - Anybody who enters the cage deserves respect, and especially as he is unbeaten (it doesn't matter that the opponents were debuting)


Hey, welcome to the forum!

I largely agree on Chalmers, he's 2-0 and is rightfully fighting opponents with similar young records, that said alot of people just want to see him lose because of this celebrity persona. The world has alot of those kinds of people, better to not engage too much, they're not being reasonable about his circumstances.

Anyone else on the card that you're looking forward to seeing?


----------



## NatureOfMMA (Dec 9, 2017)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I largely agree on Chalmers, he's 2-0 and is rightfully fighting opponents with similar young records, that said alot of people just want to see him lose because of this celebrity persona. The world has alot of those kinds of people, better to not engage too much, they're not being reasonable about his circumstances.
> 
> Anyone else on the card that you're looking forward to seeing?


Agreed.

Rhys Mckee looks violent and should be a good fight. Not sure about his McGregor rip off tattoo's though :laugh:

Fabian Edwards is another promising guy. Same gym as Aaron and has looked good. Ryan Scope in the main event should be another cracker. Also nice to see an ex UFC guy in McDonald. Shame we have no title fights in the entire night though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

NatureOfMMA said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Rhys Mckee looks violent and should be a good fight. Not sure about his McGregor rip off tattoo's though :laugh:
> 
> Fabian Edwards is another promising guy. Same gym as Aaron and has looked good. Ryan Scope in the main event should be another cracker. Also nice to see an ex UFC guy in McDonald. Shame we have no title fights in the entire night though.


Good observation on the titles, especially since they've got a vacant 155 title (I think anyway!), Fletcher and Scope could have both been deserving of a crack at that.


----------



## NatureOfMMA (Dec 9, 2017)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Good observation on the titles, especially since they've got a vacant 155 title (I think anyway!), Fletcher and Scope could have both been deserving of a crack at that.


BAMMA have a vacant LHW and BW title but their LW champ hasn't defended since early 2016 I believe - so maybe a question of defend of vacate OR made an interim title fight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

NatureOfMMA said:


> BAMMA have a vacant LHW and BW title but their LW champ hasn't defended since early 2016 I believe - so maybe a question of defend of vacate OR made an interim title fight.


Stapleton up and left for Cage Warriors, so he’s no longer their Champion, not sure if someone else won it since.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I can't stand everyone saying Chambers is can crushing. He was 1-0 in his last fight, that guy WAS on his level. Some were like "Pffft, he trains out of a great gym and the other guy didn't". So? Is Michael Chiesa always unfairly fighting people because his gym isn't great?

This is a fantastic card. Looking forward to writing some previews for it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Defo, fancy doing predictions?


----------



## NatureOfMMA (Dec 9, 2017)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Defo, fancy doing predictions?


Yes.

BELLATOR CARD
135: *Michael McDonald [17-4]* vs. Peter Ligier [8-1]
W125: Valerie Latourneau [8-6] vs. *Kate Jackson [9-2]*
265: James Thompson [20-16] vs. *Phil de Fries [13-6]*
155: *Lewis Monarch [8-2]* vs. Jeremy Petley [11-8]
155: *Mohammad Yahya [4-1]* vs. Ashley Griffiths [4-5]

BAMMA CARD
155: *Ryan Scope [10-1] *vs. Mickael Lebout [16-7]
170: *Aaron Chalmers [2-0]* vs. Karl Donaldson [0-0]
155: *Colin Fletcher [15-8]* vs. Anthony Dizy [10-2]
170: Nathan Jones [11-6] vs. *Adam Proctor [7-1]*
175: *Curt Warburton [13-6]* vs. Warren Kee [8-6]
155: *Rhys McKee [5-1]* vs. Kams Ekpo [4-1]
185: *Fabian Edwards [2-0]* vs. Louis King [1-0]
265: *Tony Mustard [7-3]* vs. Darren Towler [11-8]
145: Josh Abraham [6-1] vs. *Lerone Murphy [4-0]*
170: Josh Plant [1-0] vs. *Justin Burlinson [1-0]*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Only one I'd change there is I think Val still has a bit about here. Hope Jackson takes it though. Not sure about the first two fights but I'd have went that way anyways.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BELLATOR CARD
135: Michael McDonald [17-4] vs. Peter Ligier [8-1]
W125: Valerie Latourneau [8-6] vs. Kate Jackson [9-2]
265: James Thompson [20-16] vs. Phil de Fries [13-6]
155: Lewis Monarch [8-2] vs. Jeremy Petley [11-8]
155: Mohammad Yahya [4-1] vs. Ashley Griffiths [4-5]

BAMMA CARD
155: Ryan Scope [10-1] vs. Mickael Lebout [16-7]
170: Aaron Chalmers [2-0] vs. Karl Donaldson [0-0]
155: Colin Fletcher [15-8] vs. Anthony Dizy [10-2]
170: Nathan Jones [11-6] vs. Adam Proctor [7-1]
175: Curt Warburton [13-6] vs. Warren Kee [8-6]
155: Rhys McKee [5-1] vs. Kams Ekpo [4-1]
185: Fabian Edwards [2-0] vs. Louis King [1-0]
265: Tony Mustard [7-3] vs. Darren Towler [11-8]
145: Josh Abraham [6-1] vs. Lerone Murphy [4-0]
170: Josh Plant [1-0] vs. Justin Burlinson [1-0]

Yeah I think Letournaeu is well tested and should be good enough to win. I also have Donaldson winning, Chalmers left his chin in the air badly in his last one, the only thing I've saw on Donaldson is him KOing someone in a boxing match on that BAMMA clip. Also went Ekpo as he's a well respected kickboxer, we'll see how he deals with McKee's pressure but it should be a good one either way. These are all a bit random and it would be boring if we all picked the same. Justin Burlinson is a 15-1 ammy who's only loss was to Proctor, who is now 7-1 and on this card.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940906523798245376
:wink01:


----------



## NatureOfMMA (Dec 9, 2017)

Damn you beat me to it. Nice to see the belt added to that fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I find that an issue with a lot of regional orgs is their inability to get title fights on the go (or even Bellator apparently). If someone has left the company, they should jump right back into the saddle of crowning a new champion. Obviously they struggle to keep their champions, considering when someone gets that kind of dominance they usually move on to UFC, but none the less it means that the title means something.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I find that an issue with a lot of regional orgs is their inability to get title fights on the go (or even Bellator apparently). If someone has left the company, they should jump right back into the saddle of crowning a new champion. Obviously they struggle to keep their champions, considering when someone gets that kind of dominance they usually move on to UFC, but none the less it means that the title means something.


The major reason regional orgs are hesitant to name champions is the same reason the UFC are cautious of giving McGregor more power.

Let's take for example Ryan Scope, likely this is a one-fight deal he has with BAMMA, let's say he wins the title and asks BAMMA to double his money to defend - BAMMA are fücked. If Ryan reads this, I'm not at all saying that he's that type of bloke, infact I'm sure he isn't but still, MMA orgs are dealing with different kinds of people and personalities.


----------



## NatureOfMMA (Dec 9, 2017)

UKMMAGURU said:


> I also have Donaldson winning, Chalmers left his chin in the air badly in his last one, the only thing I've saw on Donaldson is him KOing someone in a boxing match on that BAMMA clip.


This is my concern. Can't doubt Aaron's KO and submission but some of those attempted punches were wild in September. Maybe that KO was very lucky. We will soon see. I know Karl is on the same level as Aaron's last two opponents but I dunno, he just looks more the part.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

NatureOfMMA said:


> This is my concern. Can't doubt Aaron's KO and submission but some of those attempted punches were wild in September. Maybe that KO was very lucky. We will soon see. I know Karl is on the same level as Aaron's last two opponents but I dunno, he just looks more the part.


It shouldn't worry you, in an odd way him losing can potentially be the best thing for him (providing he doesn't pack it in), it removes the stigma of people wanting to see it and he can just crack on with the rest of his career. The truth is Donaldson might be useless, the only thing I've seen was a 5 second clip of what looked like white collar boxing.

One other thing worth a mention, Fabian Edwards (2-0) is definitely the real deal but his opponent Louis King (1-0) is no slouch, his only pro fight is a first round KO over Andrei Manzolo who is now a 17-6 Cage Warriors veteran who has been in with the likes of Lee Chadwick (current CW champ), Bolo Omeyele (TUF Smashes) and David Mitchell (UFC). Like everybody I've been really impressed with Edwards but his opponent is a massive question mark.


----------



## NatureOfMMA (Dec 9, 2017)

Fabian Edwards and Aaron absolutely killed it last night. Bellator fights were dire and for some reason the fans were quiet for them. But once BAMMA started, they were electric. Really impressed with Proctor. Dizy is one boring bastard - but he got the win and did what he needed to do. Rhys Mckee did well too.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I got press tickets for this. Was awesome.


----------

